# rotavirus? diarrhea and then vomiting



## tug (Jun 16, 2003)

my ds (27 mos) has been sort of sick for three days now, but just diarrhea. about an hour ago, though, he started vomiting and has vomited 4 times already. i read a bunch of other threads about rotavirus but that always seems to go from vomiting to diarrhea. could what my ds has still be rotavirus? i'll be watching his dipe carefully for fluid. he has not drunk more than a sip i think since first vomiting tonight, but was drinking plenty until now.

tia.

....i'm scared for my little one.


----------



## Rainbowbird (Jul 26, 2004)

My sympathies. We just went through Rotavirus and so did our neighbor. Yes, it often progresses from fever, vomiting, to diarrhea. Although my son's diarrhea started almost immediately after the vomiting. Is the diarrhea yellow and really smelly?

Whatever the virus may be, if they are vomiting and having diarrhea, certainly the potential for dehydration is greater. If you begin to feel that he is not keeping anything down and the vomiting and diarrhea continue, definitely call your dr. They can go downhill so fast. It's also hard to tell if they are urinating when the diarrhea is so liquidy.

My son went from so-so to dehydrated in 12 hours with this...and then we ended up in the hospital. So yes, watch him closely. Do be aware that IV fluids can be necessary in some cases, but they do improve things rapidly so that the body can heal itself. Weakness, lethargy, etc. are all warning signs. Remember there is always the ER if your dr. is not available. They can quickly assess your child's hydration level. Good luck!


----------



## GeezerMom (Apr 7, 2005)

Call your pediatrician. That's what they're there for. If you're scared at all, no reason to wait - trust your instincts.


----------



## amberielle (Apr 4, 2005)

I would definitely put in a call to the pediatrician. Little ones can turn so fast.
I hope your babe starts feeling better soon!


----------



## tug (Jun 16, 2003)

hi, just an update. we called the ped yesterday afternoon. he waited almost three hours before returning our call, barely listened to ds who explained the situation, asked no questions, and then just said "ok, yeah, take him to the er. they'll give him a shot for the nausea."

so. we didn't go to the er. we decided the ped (not our usual, just one in the practice) is an idiot who didn't care about ds and just wanted to get dh off the phone and out of his hair for saturday evening. we decided to watch for any signs of dehydration. there were none last night. ds slept fitfully through the night but didn't vomit. he has vomitted once today and is really tired. no other signs of dehydration and he was playing happily until he vomitted the one time. he's been drinking a lot, actually, but not really eating.

i guess we're just waiting out this gi virus and will take him to the er if he gets worse.

just wanted to update!


----------



## Rainbowbird (Jul 26, 2004)

So glad your DS seems okay. Sorry the dr. was a jerk. If DS is playing then he's definitely doing OK and I hope that keeps up! When our DS stopped wanting to play we knew he was really sick....hope the good news continues!


----------



## mom2rae (May 11, 2005)

I'm not sure if you're still having problems or not. My daughter had rota virus and let me tell you...you know it...the diarehha is really really severe as if you had poured the liquid directly in the diaper. Make sure that if he is having symptoms still that he definately drinks. The doctor's say 1 teaspoon every 15 minutes. I didn't know how quickly they can get dehydrated and my daughter was hospitalised for 5 days because she got so dehydrated from the diarehha her c02 level (hydration) was a 10, normal is 24 or higher sorry for all the spelling errors I was typing fast...good luck


----------



## mom2rae (May 11, 2005)

I'm not sure if you're still having problems or not. My daughter had rota virus and let me tell you...you know it...the diarehha is really really severe as if you had poured the liquid directly in the diaper. Make sure that if he is having symptoms still that he definately drinks. The doctor's say 1 teaspoon every 15 minutes. I didn't know how quickly they can get dehydrated and my daughter was hospitalised for 5 days because she got so dehydrated from the diarehha her c02 level (hydration) was a 10, normal is 24 or higher sorry for all the spelling errors I was typing fast...good luck


----------



## tug (Jun 16, 2003)

thanks mom2rae, we are still having problems, but they seem to be slowly resolving. no vomiting since yesterday early early and the diarrhea finally seems to be letting up (8 days now). luckily, he never got dehydrated. we did go see the ped on monday and that was a waste. they kept us waiting for almost 2 hours by which point both kids and me (i had it too by this point) were having meltdowns. they wanted to do a strep test and have me wait another 20 minutes for the results. i let them do the culture but told them to call me at home with the results. i am ready to switch peds. the office was nasty on monday. some kid had vomited and nobody cleaned it up in the more than two hours that we were there. also, when we went to the room, i wiped down the counter where they put the kids to examine them. the kleenex i wiped with came up black. yuck!!!!!! i mean, the put a little sheet down each time, but still!!!

what a nasty virus though. wow.


----------



## mom2rae (May 11, 2005)

Yeah... tell me about it... my other kids had "normal" illnesses (colds, ear infection, etc.) then my daughter now has already had the rota virus and Roseola! She my be the death of me. I'm glad your on the tail end of it though and yoou never had to get hospitalized, that was very traumatic for my little one...oh and one more thing I would definately switch docs!!! GROSS!!!


----------



## JordysMom (Mar 31, 2005)

Hi all, this is actually my first post here, although I've been lurking for a while now. I just thought I would throw my $.02 in here since my son had Rotavirus when he was 15 months old.

He actually never even had diarrhea, only profuse vomiting which landed him in the hospital for a week.







But tests confirmed that it was indeed Rotavirus. His temp also got up to almost 102 degrees at one point while we were in the hospital. It is a very nasty virus.


----------



## tug (Jun 16, 2003)

wow, jordysmom, that's awful! glad he is better.

my two are better too now (finally!). those two weeks took so much out of me that i immediately dropped to part time at the office and started looking into daycare for my dad who lives with us and has alzheimers. you're right about it being just a nasty nasty virus!


----------



## fyoosh (May 9, 2005)

Good to hear your update, tug... did you ever start the search for a new ped? Man, that office sounded horrible! I took my son to the ped today because he needed an updated health sheet for daycare, and the NP seemed kinda peeved that I didn't have him there for over a year. I told her he is very healthy and I don't believe in going to the doctor when it isn't necessary. Bleh. If I hadn't needed that sheet filled out, I wouldn't have gone in today either, so poopie on her!









Glad to hear the kiddos are feeling up to par now. Did you ever find out exactly what it was?


----------



## tug (Jun 16, 2003)

i haven't yet looked for a new ped - i'm with you on the mostly not thinking about the ped if they are well. i've been looking for daycare for my dad lately. i can only handle one search at a time i guess!

the doc just said "yeah, it's a virus..." (yeah, thanks dude, i figured that much out!) but roto was what was going around daycare. other kids actually had the diagnosis so we're pretty sure that was it.

poo on that np for her peevedness. they are so territorial about their right to tell us our kids are ok or not. grr!


----------

